# somerset dam sat 28th



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

there a a heap of BFO guys including myself hitting somerset saturday morning with a BBQ lunchtime. I would love to see a few more fellow yakers there. at this stage it looks like I might be alone    lol

details are as follows

All meet at the Spit ramp for a 7 o'clock start, fish until lunch, with a BBQ starting at 1:30pm.
BOats canoes and kyakers all welcome. Bank fishing is possible, but I am sure we can find seats in boats for at least a few!

Engine size and type is unrestricted, (although top half of dam has a 6 knot speed limit due to low water)

Somerset requires a SIP for each adult fishing ($7 for a week, couples can share one permit), and a boating permit ($15 per boat for a week)

Details where to obtain permits.

SIP Permit
https://www.smartservice.qld.gov.au/AQ/ ... m?formID=3

Boating Permit
http://www.seqwater.com.au/content/stan ... alActiviti
BFO fishing trip, with a BBQ afterwards.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Lee

I would love to come along but kids soccer is still going, so Saturday mornings are too hard.

Paul


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh I would have prefered a sunday but most of the other guys saturday was easier

Lee


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Lee, hows it going. A few questions...

What is BFO?
Do you need a boating permit for the kayak?
Can you advise on some lure makes/models that would be the go for freshwater? Don't have any (that I know of anyway)
Is there a road name that you can give to describe where the 'spit' boat ramp is? Ive never been to someset before?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate the spit ramp is at the southern end of the dam, if you go out via esk and arrive at the dam wall you will soon see the spit, 
big hangout for skiers but hopefully its too cold for them atm.


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks - checked it out on google maps. It's further away than I thought from my place and I've only got a Sat morning available so I will have to give it a miss this time. Good luck.


----------

